
You Can’t Trust What Cops About Automated License Plate Readers - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/03/heres-why-you-cant-trust-what-cops-and-companies-claim-about-automated-license
======
bradknowles
The actual title is “Here’s Why You Can’t Trust What Cops and Companies Claim
About Automated License Plate Readers”.

The title currently shown above is a bit of a non-sequitur.

